# Proud Dad - I'm really just posting this to brag



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

So I had a conversation with the mom of one of my 12 year old son's classmates the other night that made me a very proud dad. My son is your typical 12 year old who is pretty non confrontational but also doesn't care much what people say or do around him, he'll hang out with anyone, which makes him a pretty popular kid and one of the leaders in the school. The classmate is a girl who's parents pay tuition to our public elementary school because she was having major issues with bullying at her old school so she started at our school at the beginning of last year. She has a growth hormone deficiency so she is the size of a first or second grader though they are now going into 6th. The girl was very very nervous and anxious to start at a new school because she was afraid she would get bullied here too. Well after about a month some of the boys in the class started making mean comments at recess and sometimes in class during group independent study times. 

The mother who had just heard about this was having a discussion with her daughter about going back to school and if she was nervous to start again. This was when the girl told her for the first time that she wasn't worried about going to school anymore because no one had bullied her at the new school since last fall. The mom hadn't even know kids were bothering her last year except for a few comments early on. Then the girl told her mom that the boys had been bothering her for a couple of weeks until one day my son was around when they were saying some mean stuff to her. She reported that my son walked up to the group and gave them a "talking to" and since that day everyone had been really nice to her. 

My kids are away with their grandparents for a couple of weeks on a road trip so I have only talked to my son on the phone, he says he doesn't even remember what he said and hadn't really thought about it. I think he was surprised to hear that this girl had been afraid of going to school since about the first grade and going into sixth is now excited to go back. 

Now I can't say I am surprised by this but as a parent you always wonder if your kid is going to do the right thing in these situations or if they are going to look away not wanting to get involved standing up for 1 kid against a larger group. I think what made me so proud was he never mentioned it he just had the natural instinct to do the right thing without giving it a second thought.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sounds like you did a fine job as a parent!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

happyhusband0005 said:


> So I had a conversation with the mom of one of my 12 year old son's classmates the other night that made me a very proud dad. My son is your typical 12 year old who is pretty non confrontational but also doesn't care much what people say or do around him, he'll hang out with anyone, which makes him a pretty popular kid and one of the leaders in the school. The classmate is a girl who's parents pay tuition to our public elementary school because she was having major issues with bullying at her old school so she started at our school at the beginning of last year. She has a growth hormone deficiency so she is the size of a first or second grader though they are now going into 6th. The girl was very very nervous and anxious to start at a new school because she was afraid she would get bullied here too. Well after about a month some of the boys in the class started making mean comments at recess and sometimes in class during group independent study times.
> 
> The mother who had just heard about this was having a discussion with her daughter about going back to school and if she was nervous to start again. This was when the girl told her for the first time that she wasn't worried about going to school anymore because no one had bullied her at the new school since last fall. The mom hadn't even know kids were bothering her last year except for a few comments early on. Then the girl told her mom that the boys had been bothering her for a couple of weeks until one day my son was around when they were saying some mean stuff to her. She reported that my son walked up to the group and gave them a "talking to" and since that day everyone had been really nice to her.
> 
> ...



You go right on being proud of your son and the job you are doing as a parent. Our daughter has always been petite. She is 23 and has not crested 100 pounds. When a child in school and her small stature it was difficult finding clothing like the other children wore. Things of that nature worried her. One day a boy turned around and stated she was the ugliest thing he has ever seen. Our daughters self-esteem went into the crapper for years. Felt she was ugly. No boys would like her. It was quite the contrary as the years went on. However, it did a number on her...just those few words. 


Kudos to your son for doing the right thing.


----------



## KM87 (Nov 5, 2017)

What an excellent young man you are raising! Kids are, after all, a reflection of their parents/environment. This is definitely something to be exceedingly proud of. And especially, as you mention, his attitude of nonchalance towards it, as if standing up for this young lady is the most natural thing in the world, and not something he did to seek praise. Well done, Dad. Keep up the great work!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

You may never know how many lives have actually been changed by your sons actions! Bullies do real damage to young folk's psyches. It is difficult to stand up against the group. Aren't the unexpected 'wins' the most wonderful.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

That is a fantastic story !!!


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

A beautiful soul. With that level of character and integrity at 12, imagine the force of good your son will be at 22. You should be very, very proud. Well done. He's a sheepdog!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Your son is to be heartily commended for his actions and is a walking testament to the fine young man you've raised him to be. God bless you all!

I cannot help but applaud his actions! Hopefully that will translate to making better men out of those bullies!

I know that he would have no problem standing up to our bullying, demeaning President!*


----------

